# In search of BOSS sl2 lights and light bar



## Miles50413 (Dec 18, 2021)

I am searching for an SL2 bar and set of lights. Anyone that's recently upgraded to the newer sl3 that may be willing to sell their old stuff?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I’ve got a set of sl2 lights and full harness that we’re just taken off to upgrade to the leds. The bar stayed the same so it wasn’t swapped


----------



## Miles50413 (Dec 18, 2021)

Yeah, that's what I had thought. I may have to buy the bar separate. What would you be willing to let the lights and harness go for?


----------



## Miles50413 (Dec 18, 2021)

CELandscapes said:


> I've got a set of sl2 lights and full harness that we're just taken off to upgrade to the leds. The bar stayed the same so it wasn't swapped


Yeah, that's what I had thought. I may have to buy the bar separate. What would you be willing to let the lights and harness go for?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Miles50413 said:


> Yeah, that's what I had thought. I may have to buy the bar separate. What would you be willing to let the lights and harness go for?


$500 shipped


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

The LEDS are $900. To $1000. 
Plus install. Crazy.
I just ordered Sealight LED bulbs off slamAzon for $60. Bucks.
Some of us poor bastards just can't or wont pay that much for the lights.
I mounted a 20'' light bar between my plow lights for $40.
That lights up the night. I just dont run it on the road when I'm driving.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

stainlessman said:


> The LEDS are $900. To $1000.
> Plus install. Crazy.
> I just ordered Sealight LED bulbs off slamAzon for $60. Bucks.
> Some of us poor bastards just can't or wont pay that much for the lights.
> ...


The leds are 700 plus tax here. Comes with a new 13 pin plow side harness. Took less than 30 minutes to put them on.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They are also heated to shed snow and ice, most of the other LEDs dont produce enough heat to do so...
Although I noah guy who can ice them up quite well...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/boss-plow-lights-hid-or-led.169185/page-4


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sure they work great. Even for $700. you could light up your truck like the Griswall family christmas house with china LED's. 
Just got my Sealight leds bulbs in the mail yesterday. I might drop it in the shop this morning and pop them in. The ones in my F150 work great. Are blinding white light. I'll let ya know how they work.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

There.
Sea lights installed today.
Uou can see the yellow halagon(candle light) on the left.
And the LED bright white is on the right.
Just got home after dark and tried them.
Very pleased.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a set of SL2 lights only, no bar or harness in excellent condition be willing to part with them for $350.00 shipped.


----------

